# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  IXl tastic - 4 switch wall plate from 3 switch plate

## hoffmanx2

Hi, 
Just looking at getting a new 3 in 1 (IXL tastic) to replace and old 3 in 1 for my bathroom. 
The old 3 in 1 is switched as 3 gang - Light, heat, exhaust.(heat switch activates all 4 heat lamps) 
The new ixl is switched as 4 gang - Light, heat, heat, exhaust (where the 2 heat switches activate the 2 heat lamps each) 
Question is. The current switch is only 3 gang and is on the architrave and hard to change.
Can the wiring be done to combine both heat switches to be done on on switch. (ie only use total 3 switches for the whole unit, with the heat switch activating all 4 heat lamps) 
my brother in law is a sparky and will install but just need to check it is possible before i purchase the IXL model. 
thanks in advance

----------


## Smurf

Yes, it's very easy to do it that way. It's just a matter of linking both Active inputs for the heat lamps together on the new Tastic - easily done with a short piece of cable added between them at the time of installation. 
The only downside is that you won't be able to independently switch the two sets of heat lamps. So it's either all 4 on, or all off with no option to use only 2 of them.

----------


## hoffmanx2

Thanks for that - will go ahead and order

----------


## dinosour

HPM / legrand make a split switch ie. two switches in one that will fit into the switch plate in place of the existing single switch and will allow you to switch on either pair of lamps individually or all four.

----------


## M.V. Electrical

> HPM / legrand make a split switch ie. two switches in one that will fit into the switch plate in place of the existing single switch and will allow you to switch on either pair of lamps individually or all four.

   They do, but an extra switch wire will need to be run, which the helpful brother in law may not appreciate.  :Smilie:   LICENSED & LOCAL BLUE MOUNTAINS ELECTRICIAN - YOUR LOCAL BLUE MOUNTAINS ELECTRICIAN

----------

